

Ted Ts'o is a rape apologist and why this matters - zdw
http://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/18505.html

======
tadfisher
Questioning some well-thrown-about statistics about rape does not make Ted
Ts'o a rape apologist. In no way did his email question the veracity of
victims' claims, but rather the numbers that were drawn out of anonymous
surveys and espoused as hard data.

He is guilty, however, of going against the feminist narrative, and that in
itself can be harmful to attracting educated women to open source. I'm not
sure he needs to apologize for his claims, but linking to the MRA rant was not
in good taste.

~~~
aroberge
Rape is rape, period. Trying to question statistics by redefining what rape is
according to your own criterion is, by any sensible definition, being a rape
apologist.

Using expressions like "going against the feminist narrative" when talking
about rape is not usually a sign of objectivity on such matters.

~~~
planckscnst
A computer is a computer, period.

There are two billion computers in the world today. What did I just tell the
average person? The average person probably believes I said there are two
billion laptops and desktops in the world. The misdefinition takes place in
the mind of the receiver of this information, and it's unavoidable. So in
order to not be accidentally deceptive - or to prevent other people from
accidentally deceiving themselves, it may be responsible to inform them of
what a "computer" is.

Ts'o's argument is that yes: in this case, it is the responsibility of the
deliverer of such information to try and eliminate the receiver's own
misdefinition, and that the absence of such an attempt is deceptive.

